# R34 GTR Parts Wanted



## dago-176 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hy

I am looking for some Parts for my 1999 R34 GTR. 

Front door panels left and right 
A cable duct cover on the floor of the car (Picture atteched) (The cover with the number 3 is missing).
The right one of the 3 spare wheel covers. (Picture atteched)
.

Please PM me

Kind regards


----------

